# hookas



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Who is using them, for what purposes and...the good, bad and ugly?
Elec, gas, scuba tank...?


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, hookas for diving in the water, thought it was the other hooka.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Skipper Jer said:


> Oh, hookas for diving in the water, thought it was the other hooka.


That was a long time ago...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We have a "Deck Snorkel" (12 volt DC) and I think it's a pretty good bit of gear. 6 years w/o any problems. With it's 30' hose it's perfect for cleaning the bottom and should we need (thankfully we haven't) we could work on the boat's bottom or running gear without difficulty.
If we wished we could put a battery in the dink and use it out on the reefs, too.
My only regret is that I didn't buy the double hose model, but I hadn't met my lady love yet, and at my age I never expected to need the double hose model.
As a PADI divemaster, I'm pretty conscious of the abuse diving equipment can get and the dangers of the sport, so I shopped around very carefully. The Deck Snorkel was the best built and seemingly safest unit on the market, but not the cheapest.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

RegisteredUser said:


> Who is using them, for what purposes and...the good, bad and ugly?
> Elec, gas, scuba tank...?


I earn my living with one:






BTW- a SCUBA tank left topsides with a long hose is a "SNUBA," not a hookah.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Fstbttms said:


> I earn my living with one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty darn trick.
Love that batt grinder/sander.
Looks like you have it all worked out for bottoms.

A few years ago you posted (maybe this forum) the components you piece together to create your own hooklah system.
Would you let us know what you now think works best?
Also curious about how long it had been since that bottom in your video had last been cleaned. 
And...where did you get that lil baby plumbers' friend suction thingy...


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

RegisteredUser said:


> Love that batt grinder/sander.


It's not a grinder/sander. It's the Remora rotary brush system, designed specifically for hull cleaning.



Remora Marine



RegisteredUser said:


> A few years ago you posted (maybe this forum) the components you piece together to create your own hooklah system.
> Would you let us know what you now think works best?


The Thomas 1207 is the industry standard 110-volt compressor.





RegisteredUser said:


> Also curious about how long it had been since that bottom in your video had last been cleaned.


2 months.



RegisteredUser said:


> And...where did you get that lil baby plumbers' friend suction thingy...


I made it.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I watched your prop r&r videos.
Cool stuff but that rap music sux...
The rest fits well.
Good stuff.
Thanks a lot.


----------

